# Crescendo 6k Bass Clef repair



## jbmsurfs (7 mo ago)

Hi all. Thanks for having this board and any help is appreciated.

I made a cocky, stupid (i can buy another) mistake. I hooked up a new Crescendo for quick testing and did not read the side inputs properly. After 20 years of hooking up amps this is the first one I have found that switches which side the + and - inputs are located. In other words, if one input was on the left, i was used to them all being on the left. This was no the case with this amp and I fed the amp crossed inputs for only about 2 seconds. This was enough to cause the amp failure. I have traced the problem to what I believe is a capacitor which is now clicking and whining. I just wanted to confirm that is what this is and the proper one to buy to replace. Here it is in the below photo, it is the blue one labeled 106k 250, the one on the lower right. Also, is there anything else I should be looking for, thank you.


----------

